# Is this normal? 0% GPU Video Engine



## Unlickable (Jun 14, 2016)

I was playing GTA V earlier today and realised I was dropping frames at some points and decided to check hardware temp/loads using OpenHardwareMonitor. After leaving it running for a while I noticed my processor went up to around 94-96C (Im on a laptop) and while GPU Core, Memory and Memory Controller Values suggested that the GPU was in use, the GPU video engine value remained at 0% the whole time.

Is this normal or is my processor doing this instead causing it to reach high temperatures?
(The game wasnt running at the time the screenshot was taken, so only the max values are really relevant.)


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 14, 2016)

That's for decoding videos, like movies, TV shows, and accelerated video in browsers from places like YouTube (if the browser supports it.) If you have some H.264 encoded video and play it, I'm willing to bet that you'll see load on the video engine. I bet it would also go up if you use QuickSync to encode video as well (just a guess, I don't really know that for certain,) but, it shouldn't be active while you're playing GTA5.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Those temps are very high and will cause throttling.
Blow the dust out and reapply thermal paste if you can.
You may need a cooling pad for the laptop.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 15, 2016)

GTA V runs like a three legged dog no matter what hardware you have
if its playable at all on your laptop consider your self lucky
and yes the temps are a bit on the toasty side but hey its a laptop and anything under a 100c is normal


----------

